# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Correction automatique d'un QCM

## z9999

Salut a tous,

alors voil je vous explique, j'ai une feuille d'examen remplie par des tudiants qui une fois aprs l'preuve, les profs scan les feuilles et ensuite le programme doit savoir qu'elle rponse a entour l'tudiant sur la feuille (A B C ou D).

La seconde tape sera de savoir si la rponse de l'tudiant et correcte ou non. Mais je prfre d'abord qu'on dtecte les rponses entourer en 1er ensuite nous verrons plus tard si cela et la bonne rponse ou non.

Toute aide sera la bienvenue.

ps : soyez indulgent ceci et la 1ere fois

Merci

----------


## Flodelarab

Bonjour,



> les rponses entourer


 D'abord, si tu es professeur, sache qu'il est de bon aloi d'crire "les rponses entoures" dans ta phrase.

Ensuite, pour l'algorithme,  ta place, je prendrais 4 repres autour de la lettre (horizontal gauche, horizontal droit, vertical haut, vertical bas).

Si la couleur passe de clair,  sombre, puis  clair, c'est qu'un trait passe par l.
Si 3 des 4 repres ont ce comportement, la lettre est entoure ou encadre.

Reste  savoir l'outil/langage de programmation avec lequel tu va travailler...

----------


## anapurna

salut 

donc tu vas vers de l'analyse d'image 
comme te l'a dis Flodelarab, il serait intressant d'avoir des repres sur ta feuille 
une fois le scan ralis 
les repres te permettront de faire pivoter l'image afin d'obtenir un document avec des ligne horizontale
 partir de tes repre tu peut avoir deux solution soit tu connais le pas afin de distingu chaque blocs de question 

Soit tu ne connais pas pas et il va falloir trouver les interlignes et des lments cl nous permettant de savoir si la ligne analys fait parti de la question ou est une rponse  la question pos avant 

Pour trouver les interlignes, rien de bien compliqu ... quand l'image est blanche sur toutes la longueur on suppose 
que ceci correspond a un saut de ligne 
Pour les lment cl ceci peut tre un mots une forme ... 

une fois les bandes trouves, il faut que tu cherche les rponses entoures
le plus simple serais que llve noircisse une case a cocher.
malgr tout si tu prfre que llve entoure la rponse on peut aussi le trouver c'est juste un peu plus long 
dj dans un premier temps il faut dterminer  ce que llve doit entourer et o cela ce situe sur le bloc prdcoup

... reste plus qu'a implmenter

----------


## kolodz

Via une recherche rapide, j'ai vue qu'il existait dj un certain nombre de projet open source et en franais sur le sujet.

Notamment celui-ci : http://home.gna.org/auto-qcm/index.fr

Il est probable qu'il soit plus intressant dans un premier temps de faire un tour de ce qui existe dj.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## z9999

Merci pour vos rponse, je vous pose une feuille d'examen pour que vous puisez voir. ( dsoler pour les fautes dorthographe le franais n'est pas ma langue maternelle et je ne suis pas prof galement ^^) 
Pour le langage de programmation je ne sais pas lequel choisir C ou Python ou un autre langage a vous de me dire le plus simple. Mais l'objectif principal reste le traitement de l'image de reconnaissance de forme (dtecter les rponses entoures)




Merci

----------


## Flodelarab

Comment "Personne?" ? Nous t'avons donn toutes les cls pour russir. Si tu veux qu'on le fasse  ta place, faudra sortir ton chquier.

Dj, tu te rends compte que demander d'entourer n'est pas trs malin. Des cases  cocher sont plus faciles  traiter. 

Mais a change rien. Tu devrais t'en tirer avec le taux de points sombres autour de la lettre. Avec 3 zones: 
Peu: pas entourmoyen: entourbeaucoup: gribouillon

----------

